# Moebius Viper MkVII



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just got the Moebius MkVII Viper kit. Looks great. One question though. The instructions call for an overall ship color as metallic blue (Pontiac Engine Blue). Can this be right? Every picture I have seen is a heavily weathered dark grey. Any reccommendations?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Actually, the fighters were supposed to be a blue/gray mix. Kinda like the TIE fighters from Star Wars. The metallic sheen is supposed to replicate the type of paint on a modern stealth fighter, like the F-22.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Would navy intermediate blue be a closer match that Pontiac engine blue?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'd go with the intermediate blue.....if you dont like it you can allways repaint.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys! I think I will go with the intermediate blue with weathering.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ralph, isn't that too dark?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like more of a light blue/grey that is heavily worn allowing the bare metal skin to show through. Check out this site: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=427


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Probably a little dark. I'll end up mixing a little white and light grey with it. One note, do not glue the main landing grear doors onto the fuselage (as per instructions) untill after painting. It will be little difficult to paint the outside properly. Also, the cockpit is a bit sparse on detail so I think I will include the pilot figure.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay just looked at Spock62's post and it does look alot like Pontiac Engine Blue, sort of a clear metallic finish over the fuselage skin. I'm so confused. Maybe I'll just do it in F-18 colors!.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

dreadnaught726 said:


> ...Also, the cockpit is a bit sparse on detail so I think I will include the pilot figure.


There's always the photoetch cockpit 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=329461&page=2#18


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just did a test piece using Testors Pontiac Engine Blue (left over from Uncle Martin's ship) Since it is lacquer it dried fairly quick. I then hit it with dull coat and it looks pretty close. With weathering, it might just work. Maybe I'll save the F-18 markings for the next one!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

This pic....

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/kg_cg_viper_mk7-024.jpg

....was the kind of look I was trying to achieve on the test-shot only in grey...










I'm definitely going blue on the next one!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Painting space vehicles whether they be Star Trek, Battlestar, etc. has always been difficult since the way they are lit makes it hard to determine the actual color. Of course everything is done in CG now, but even the way the graphic program portrays the vehicle, it's still hard to get the color right. I like to get the colors as close as possible but I don't stress over it. As long as it looks good on my shelf then I'm satisfied. That being said, I will opt for the weathered metallic blue scheme for my Viper.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm in the homestretch with my Viper having painted it with Pontiac engine blue, applied the decals and hit it with dullcoat which toned down the blue quite a bit. I'll be doing the weathering later tonight using mainly washes. Overall the kit is excellent with only two minor concerns, First, the lower engine control rods/piping may need to be trimmed a bit after they are glued to the engines as not to interefer with the fit of the upper rear fuselage. Second, the cockpit detail is very sparse with only 1 decal for the instrument panel. I understand that there is a photo etched set for this available but a few more decals for the panel and side panels would be nice (hint..hint.. Henry/TSDS). The decals provided are very good, they settle down with minimal setting solutution and look painted once overcoated. Other than the previously stated very minor concerns, this is an excellent kit and once again Moebius has outdone themslves.


----------

